# corrosion on sounder connections



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys, 
just thought i would ask if anyone has ideas on what to do with corrosion on my sounder cable ends, 
whilst plugging the sounder in i noticed corrosion starting on the headunits pins and also on the holes at the end of the cable,

im usually pretty carefull when cleaning this but what do i do here...?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

uh oh...... :shock:

spray with inox after every trip. if it's real bad (ie the units not working) contact the manufacturer and they may take pity on you.

I think JT had this problem with his Garmin unit and they replaced it / fixed it for him FOC.

good luck.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Use coke and a nylon cloth or brush to clean the connections. You can then coat the connections in di-electric grease to prevent the problem occurring in the future.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYI9EYMAABbXgAAQQAUQIlAAP+/eoCAAhCKfok002qej1Mmk9PVGDU2gphAyjQGEIENm73DzhjcBrPrIf3ZCPpYxM9M1SNO3da+XK+DMFZnpVCm2hUFbyQzsIgzhJayKbqgz6x+mXyHjMfksLgKQkHnm9lhxkJ4t1/PAu809I7oajjZfKZxSt6K+t1nnopSzCkQ5IsIQN4Yy02rVhJexdyRThQkII9EYMA==


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I turned my back on my Garmin FF120 for 2 weeks i.e. 2 outings where I didn't lightly hose the pin and plug and didn't Inox it. Mistake....big mistake! Sent it back to Garmin who informed me that it isn't covered under warrantee. They did however clean it all up for me free of charge which was pretty damn good of them. Suggest you file it down perhaps using a wire pipe cleaner for the plug and then Inox it liberaly every time you even think about going fishing.

JT


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I had this problem. Didn't look after the femal end. When the FF stoped working I tested teh plug and was only getting about 3 volts. tried a number of solvents including lemon juice which I think worked the best. I ended up getting it up about 6.5 volts but that's not enough to run the FF. 

To replace the plug, I have to replace the whole transducer too. $125 and the FF (Cuda 168) cost me $150. Am thinking of upgrading. But whatever I get will be very well looked after next time


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I cleaned up some contacts in a GPS that had gotten badly corroded. I completely saturated the area with di-electric grease and let it sit for a couple of weeks. I think it penetrated the rust and also prevented any contact with the air. After a good, long soak I used a SS dental pick to scrape away at the corrosion. The contacts cleaned up enough to be fully functional. Be careful when cleaning the contacts, as it doesn't take much pressure from a pick or file to bend or break a corroded pin. After you have used an abrasive to remove corrosion from contacts you must make sure that they are always coated to prevent additional corrosion. I keep the contacts for all of my electronics coated with di-electric grease. Its an absolute must in a marine environment.


----------

